# Physical expression of depression?



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

Has anyone experienced a physical consequence from their depression?  For instance, loss if sensation in extremities, muscle spasms with loss of mobility.  A doctor has recently suggested that my physical problems are a direct and physical expression of what I'm going through. 

I've been unsuccessful at finding information on this point...


----------



## ladylore (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: physical expression of depression?*

For myself, depression zaps my strength. I feel more aches and pains in my body. Something like the flu but I definitely know it isn't because there is a difference, just hard to explain.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Ladylore.  Yippers - I feel the zap of energy as well.  My mobility has recently been compromised too.  And, while I agree that depression will have an effect on the physical well-being (lower immune system and lower energy), I didn't think that it could actually affect the muscles to the point where mobility would be an issue....I may be a little cynical?! (ok - maybe a lot!)

thanks for responding Ladylore -


----------



## NicNak (Dec 2, 2008)

:support:


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks NicNak!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 2, 2008)

I've been feeling sick lately and I honestly think it is related to my depression. I just feel achey and sore and tired.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Cat Dancer - I feel the same.  As Ladylore expressed in her post - achy muscles etc...

Sometimes, I think it's just hard to imagine that our psyche can have such an impact....I believe it - just hard.

I hope you're feeling better very soon Cat Dancer.  And thanks for responding to my post.  It is comforting to see that we're not alone in these "weirdness' ".  Still wrapping my brain around the connection between the emotional and the physical.  

All the while finding it very interesting.  Lends a lot of credence to the idea that, to be healthy, your mind, body and soul have to be.


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 2, 2008)

if depression gets severe enough it can actually physically immobilize you.


----------



## Retired (Dec 2, 2008)

> physical consequence from their depression?



There are two different physical expressions of depression sometimes seen in people.

One is termed psychomotor retardation, a visible slowing of physical activity such as movement and speech having a mental, not organic, cause. It is often a characteristic of clinical depression or bipolar depression.
Examples may include slow talking or long pauses before beginning to talk, taking a long time to cross a room or slow chewing of food and waiting longer than usual between bites.

The other is psychomotor agitation:  Excessive motor activity, usually consisting of purposeless behaviour such as pacing, fidgeting, or hand-wringing, accompanied by a feeling of anxiety or tension.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi ITL - ...and yes, I'm starting to appreciate this... 

I think it's more symptomatic of my cynicism and reluctance to see those types of connection - I immediately turn to the "must be more physically active", "must be diligent about my regimen"  type solutions.  ie - I'm more of the "denial" type person....slowly learning though (with a lot of work at play)...

And yes, all of these regimens are important - i don't think I appreciated the magnitude until now...feeling a little old for my age.

Thanks again ITL  ...we'll just have to keep working on all of the above.

And thank you!
===============
Thanks Steve - I'm reading your post and I'm not sure of where I "fit" in - I can see myself in both... 

I know I was vague in my post.  My symptoms are even more physically precise than that - I've lost the use of my left hand.

I can't feel my last three fingers (pinky, ring-finger and major)  - I have a vague tingling feeling (I thought it was carpal tunnel) but, I have recently now lost the strength in most of these digits (in the last few days) - If I type on the keyboard - I don't feel the extremities.  

I had some testing done today - I have no strength here.  I was told that this may be affected by the c-8 vertebra (I think - not good at anatomy).  

My neck is also frozen (had been for some time)- for lack of a better word - can't look over my left or right shoulder- limited.   

Thank you.  It is an interesting question - I guess I just didn't appreciate the host of affectation that came with depression.  All the while appreciating that it can also be a combo of both - stress / depression leading to bad posture and physical immobility.  Still interesting though.

thanks again,
J


----------



## ladylore (Dec 2, 2008)

Glad you got it checked out. Has the doctor told you what may be going on with your body. Doesn't sound good.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks Ladylore!  

I did get checked out (more responsible now ) and it's not too bad- just "weird" for lack of a better word ...My initial instinct is to think that I must be holding myself in the wrong posture..and possibly because of depression...

Thanks Ladylore!  I'm really ok - thanks for your concern- just trying to understand the real connections...

J.


----------



## evets3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi all....I too have very revealing physical .....when in severe depression.  Terrible flue-hangover type symptoms, every physical injury that I have suffered starts to re-hurt, my eyesite goes, legs don't move, back becomes so stiff its unbearable. At this point death seems so attractive to rid the body of the pain.....SteveC


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to psychlinks Steve!


----------



## Retired (Dec 3, 2008)

SteveC,

Are you under a physician's care, and have you reported these symptoms to your doctor?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

Has your doctor recommended physical therapy?  I would think seeing a physical therapist could only help.    

BTW, regarding some anatomy (which isn't my strong suit either), the C8, as you may know, branches into the ulnar nerve, which (if I remember correctly) is more involved on the pinky side of your hand.  So any problem with the C8 can cause problems with the ulnar nerve and hence the pinky side of the hand.  And some people have double crush, which means the nerve is affected/compressed in two places.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2008)

...You're anatomy is very good Daniel (it does involve mostly the pinky):wink: - the symptoms have just spread out during the last few weeks.

I'm seeing a physiotherapist who is helping me with it.  It reduces the pain and does help, in addition, he provides me with exercises to strengthen the muscles that need to be better - to prevent further damage.

Thanks Daniel.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

> My initial instinct is to think that I must be holding myself in the wrong posture..



Personally, my posture when sleeping is what affects me most, though using the computer doesn't help.  I still have a bad habit of sleeping on my side in way that causes enough temporary nerve compression to result in a tingling pinky.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah, a fellow "pinky-sufferer" 

I agree, it's the sleeping postures that are the most detrimental and then, for me at least, I just aggravate the whole thing by working on a computer long hours without a self-imposed "walk/stretch break" and by slouching into the computer.  I'm currently working on that too.  All these projects on the go!

My physio gave me some good tips for sleeping-  you can sleep on your side, provided when you're laying still, your head is perfectly perpendicular to your body (90 degrees).  No tucking in the chin or weird postures.  The pillow should properly fit under your head and not tilt it upwards (or if it's too soft, downwards).  And, sleeping with a pillow between your knees helps to maintain the correct posture.

These strategies had worked properly until recently..coincidentally, right about the time I started working again.
===============
...sorry, just re-read myself - I don't think you want your head perpendicular to your body...:noidea:

I meant to say that it should be a complete straight line.  When you're staring ahead (at a wall let's say) - that's where you want the 90 degrees between your sight and the body line....

Made you think about it though, didn't I?!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the tips from your physio, Jazzey    I knew I was doing something wrong, but I didn't know what.   

Regarding the computer use, there is a book I plan on getting called Yoga for Computer Users, which I learned about in a corresponding (but apparently not as good) Google Talk.     And you are right, of course, about the importance of taking breaks.  Part of the reason I felt so good on vacation was, even though I was using the computer quite a lot, I was taking a lot more breaks.


----------



## cinderella (Dec 3, 2008)

I suffer mainly from anxiety, but it definitely affects me physically. Many of the symptoms are similar to those mentioned above. I also get so tense, especially in my feet, that I have a lot of difficulty falling asleep.


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the Links Daniel - I watched the google talk and it was interesting.  A lot of the exercises she described are similar in nature to those that a physio would recommend.

Amazing how we come to realize just how affected our bodies are when we get 'moving' a little more during vacations...
Thanks again,
J


----------



## evets3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all...thanks for the welcome. Have been reading posts for a while but did not post. I am under p-doc and med-doc care since 2000.  Sleep apnea - 2000
Chronic depression most of my life DX Bi-polar II 2000.  Nov 07, cepsis, stroke and coded. Everyday the pain goes on, but that is one way I know that I'm still alive, but it could have been worse.
  Regards....SteveC


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi again Steve,

Sorry to hear about your ailments - hope you're not doing too badly today.  I guess that's what it's all about sometimes - doing it one day at a time.



> that is one way I know that I'm still alive, but it could have been worse.


 -  I like your perspective here.  It's not always easy to keep  such a good perspective on things - kudoos to you.

Take good care,


----------



## evets3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Jazzey....you know what they say....if you fall off a horse, just get back and ride it again.  That's my philosophy also.  Been bitten by the depressive bug most of my life, and damn it I'm gonna conquer it.  Had MRI done on my back couple years ago and was told "the good news" bottom 5 degenerated badly, when you can't walk no more come and see us.  Well I got news for them...I'm gonna walk me a heck of a lot more miles before I trade my walkers for a wheel chair.  So thats the way it is...one minute, one hour, one day at a time.  I just think back, I was dead a year ago and now I have the rest of my life to live, starting now.
  Regards..SteveC


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 4, 2008)

Yay for you Steve - :yahoo: I like your perspective on life.  It really is that sometimes - like it or lump it - one day at a time!

And, I'll join you the "I have the rest of my life to live...starting now" - really making my best efforts to stay in the moment.

I think we'll get along famously SteveC!


----------

